# Hemp Fabric Shop & Bamboo Fabric Store



## kokonutmama (Feb 12, 2006)

I have some great deals going on right now:

Use coupon code "mdcom" for 15% off at Bamboo Fabric Store where we have velour, fleece and terry that are great for diapering.

Everyone is getting a hearty 20% off until 2008 at Hemp Fabric Shop for our "Change of Ownership" sale. We have a hemp/organic cotton/poly terry right now that would be great in a dipe as well.


----------

